# Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?



## Finne 23 (7. April 2008)

Wie dick benutzt ihr das Seil für euren Anker. Brauche eins für ein 4m langes Ruderboot und eine Talsperre bis 40m tief:
#h
Danke


----------



## flori66 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Ich würd dir zu einer 0,10mm Whiplash raten


----------



## Hansen (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

10mm Schotseil, mindestens 8x, besser 16x geflochten.


----------



## peterws (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Dicke:
Wenn Du nur ein leichtes Ruderboot verankern willst sollte sich die Seildicke daran orientieren, wie gut man es noch handhaben kann, ohne dass es in die Hand einschneidet. Ich würde Dir zu 5mm bis 8mm Seilstärke raten. Auf keinen Fall dicker, denn Du brauchst eine ganze Menge davon.

Länge:
Hängt davon ab, ob Du bei ruhigem Wetter nur verhindern willst, dass Dich eine leichte Brise wegtreibt, oder ob Du ernsthaft Ankern willst. Bei ersteren würde ich (aus dem Bauch heraus) sagen, die anderthalbfache maximal zu erwartende Tiefe (hier also 60m). Bei zweiterem benötigst Du deutlich mehr Seil und am besten noch eine vorgeschaltete Kette. In der Kombination Kette+Seil wird in der nautischen Literatur die 6-Fache Tiefe als Länge empfohlen. Was für deinen Fall aber wohl eher übertrieben wäre.


----------



## Wollebre (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

das Seil sollte minimum 5x so lang sein wie die Wassertiefe, besser 7x. Zwischen Anker und Seil gehören ca. 5-6 Meter Kette, um die 8mm sollten reichen. Ankergewicht sollten 5 kg reichen. Erst das Gewicht der Kette gibt dem Anker halt. Die Länge ist auch abhängig welcher Ankertyp zum Einsatz kommt. Da sicher keine Ankerwinde vorhanden ist, sollte das Seil 18-20 mm Durchmesser haben, auch kein Seil nehmen das schwimmt!! Dünnere Seile schneiden zu sehr in die Hand, und aus 40M den Anker hochheben ist echte Knochenarbeit. 
Die abgebildete LM27 hat einen 10 kg Anker vor 6M  8mm Kette. Tiefer als 15M hab ich noch nicht geankert, aber das Ding mit all dem Modder der am Anker festhaftet hochzuholen spart eine Stunde in der Muckibude.

Schau mal unter Google Suchbegriff: richtig Ankern

da gibt es viele Hinweise u.a. hier:

http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,1848/ticket,g_u_e_s_t

Gruss, Wolle


----------



## Laksos (8. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Wolle, die Vorgabe im Eingangsposting war ein 4m-Ruderboot für eine Talsperre bis max. 40m, keine  schwere Dieselschnecke oder Kajütboot. Wenn man da für das kleine Ruderboot ein Ankertau von 7x 40 = 280 Meter in 20mm Durchmesser nimmt, kann er sich vermutlich nicht mehr zum Angeln ins Boot setzen. 

Für ein Sport- oder Kajütboot an der Küste oder auf einem Fluß würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen auch was anderes vorschlagen. Aber da das hier mit Sicherheit nur ein kleines Boot ist, was Finne 23 evtl. nur ab und zu zum Angeln auf der Talsperre festlegen will, würde mein Vorschlag auch eher in Peters Richtung gehen. 5-8mm sollten reichen. Länge 3-fache Wassertiefe. Eine fertig abgepackte 100m-Leine aus dem Campingzubehör reicht für seine Angelzwecke evtl. auch schon. Aber wie alle Vorposter würde ich auch einen mind. 3 bis 4 Meter- Kettenvorlauf zwischen Anker und Leinenende binden, damit der Anker sicherer auf dem Boden liegt und vor allem das Boot bei Wind und Wellen nicht ständig derb in die Leine ruckt, sondern weicher abgefedert in der Ankerleine hängt.


----------



## Dirk30 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

ich benutze das günszige seil vom praktiker, das grüne in 20 m längen für paar euro fufzig. ist zwar nicht so dick, aber macht nix.
lieber ne packung meht kaufen und alle halbe meter neb knoten rein und ordentliche arbeitshandscuhe mit leder in der innenhand.

ich mache das auch und mein teich ist 53m tief.


----------



## Finne 23 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Danke für eure schnellen antworten. werde denke auf 5mm greifen und sorgen machen das ich mir die hand einschneide brauche ich net.
Habe gestern ne Winde beim kumpel in auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Hansen (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Bei 5 mm musst du dann aber beten, dass du nie Knoten oder scharfe Steine hast...


----------



## perch-angler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ankerseil/Ankerleine, Anker, Ankerwinde*

Hi!
Werde mein Boot zukünftig mit einer Ankerwinde ausstatten - hab das ewige Gewurstel satt.
Ich werde mir die AW-160 mit samt Bugrolle BR-280 von www.mueller-zeichnungsteile.de/bootszubehoer.html zulegen. Den passenden Anker+Ankerleine - Flechtleine aus PES-Multifilament in Ø6mm kauf ich gleich mit. Die 50-Meter-Fassungvermögen bei dieser Leinenstärke reichen mir. Wer´s länger braucht, kann auf 4mm ausweichen (100m). Der Clou am angebotenen System ist ein Stopper, der den eingeholten Anker an der Anschlagplatte der Bugrolle senkrecht fixiert & ein schlagen an die Bordwand verhindert.
Ansonsten würd ich mich im Segelladen umschaun, die haben brauchbare Leinen in allen Ø und Längen...
Pertri!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Da würde ich wenns erlaubt ist einen großen Treibanker verwenden. Es sei denn du willst eine bestimmte Stelle beangeln. Hab mir auf der Hanseboot in Hamburg auch mal 100m 6mm Leine für 12,50 Euro gekauft. Die gabs auf dem Grabbeltisch. 
Die vertüddelt sich aber schnell mal im Boot.
MfG


----------



## uwe2855 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Hallo Pearch-Angler

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine Ankerleine aus Monofil nehmen. In einem Monofil bleiben einfach keine Haken hängen.
Ich habe seit Jahren 100m 2mm Monofil auf meiner Ankerwinde. Die hat eine Tragkraft von 170kg und kosten so um die 22€. Es gibt sie noch in 3mm mit einer Tragkkraft von 470kg für 33€.
Quelle:WWW.dekoning.de
Ankerwinden aus VA-Material hat dieses Angelgeschäft ebenfalls. Eventuell mal dort anrufen.

Petri Heil

Uwe


----------



## chrison87 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ankerseil wie dick und welches Material?*

Hab nen 4 m Ruderboot. Was für einen Anker soll ich nehmen. Schaltet ihr ne Kette vor? 
Mfg Chris


----------

